# CJ Brown Spillway and Buck Creek thru Springfield



## Mushijobah

Hi all, long time no post!

I’m out between London and Springfield now and have been hitting CJ brown spillway a few times, and the creek thru Springfield once. I can only seem to catch crappie and channel catfish though. Does anyone else fish around here and do any good? Lots of interesting urban stretches of river that look promising, but no fish. Especially interested in the elusive walleye. Any tips and hints are appreciated!


----------



## stonen12

What’s your access to water look like? Bank and wade only? Kayak? Boat? I live in Springfield and fish the area a lot. I do good on buck creek in the back portion by new moorfield for white bass and panfish and I’ve heard of people catching eyes back there but I never have. I’ve never fished the parts of buck creek going through town but I’ve heard the bite is good around Snyder park for bass and panfish. Boat fishing is what I do for the eyes. Jighead tipped with worm does the trick and you catch a lot of other species too. Also try the mad for trout it’s my favorite and it’s great to wet wade it in the heat!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Mushijobah said:


> Hi all, long time no post!
> 
> I’m out between London and Springfield now and have been hitting CJ brown spillway a few times, and the creek thru Springfield once. I can only seem to catch crappie and channel catfish though. Does anyone else fish around here and do any good? Lots of interesting urban stretches of river that look promising, but no fish. Especially interested in the elusive walleye. Any tips and hints are appreciated!


Welcome back! I'll shoot you a PM about some info that's been passes on to me ltr this weekend on the area,and walleye.....


----------



## acklac7

MUSHIJOBAH LIVES!


----------



## Mushijobah

stonen12 said:


> What’s your access to water look like? Bank and wade only? Kayak? Boat? I live in Springfield and fish the area a lot. I do good on buck creek in the back portion by new moorfield for white bass and panfish and I’ve heard of people catching eyes back there but I never have. I’ve never fished the parts of buck creek going through town but I’ve heard the bite is good around Snyder park for bass and panfish. Boat fishing is what I do for the eyes. Jighead tipped with worm does the trick and you catch a lot of other species too. Also try the mad for trout it’s my favorite and it’s great to wet wade it in the heat!


Thanks a lot for those ideas! I do have a kayak and am not opposed to using it. I’ve been using small swim baits and coomers in the spillway and creek. So you just tip a normal jig head with a crawler for the eyes? I’ll also have to try Snyder. Love the mad up by Urbana! Thx again.


----------



## Mushijobah

Saugeyefisher said:


> Welcome back! I'll shoot you a PM about some info that's been passes on to me ltr this weekend on the area,and walleye.....


That’d be awesome, thanks man!


----------



## stonen12

With the yak you can get in by new moorfield and go up stream or out by the islands at cj brown and get into some good cover for bass, good size catfish in the flats too.


----------



## brandtcountry

A ton of walleye in the river but catching them is all about timing, dusk and dawn are your best bet. Let me know if you wanna tour next week im taking some time off work and have the fishing bug.


----------



## stonen12

brandtcountry said:


> A ton of walleye in the river but catching them is all about timing, dusk and dawn are your best bet. Let me know if you wanna tour next week im taking some time off work and have the fishing bug.


 I’d take you up on that! I struggle finding the Walleye from the bank and in general.


----------



## brandtcountry

As soon as the river goes down I'll be out in the mean time go buy some keitech swimbaits or big joshys if you don't already have some.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

brandtcountry said:


> As soon as the river goes down I'll be out in the mean time go buy some keitech swimbaits or big joshys if you don't already have some.


I thought cj brown walleye only ate keitechs?.......


----------



## crappie4me

Saugeyefisher said:


> I thought cj brown walleye only ate keitechs?.......


that's an intimidating statement


----------



## stonen12

brandtcountry said:


> As soon as the river goes down I'll be out in the mean time go buy some keitech swimbaits or big joshys if you don't already have some.


what size hook. I mainly fish UL and just started using medium action gear this year, don’t have a ton of bigger hooks or baits.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

crappie4me said:


> that's an intimidating statement


very well played


----------



## Lowell H Turner

miss Sir Intimidator's posts here...


----------



## Mushijobah

Found some small walleye on some night crawlers. Along with bullheads, channel cats, white bass, and crappie. Some smallmouth appeared to be spawning too. It’s a very interesting creek with some great habitats. As Springfield continues to eliminate sewer overflows, it should keep getting better!

What is a Keitech???


----------



## polebender

Mushijobah said:


> What is a Keitech???


Japanese soft bait company. They make excellent products. Field & Stream carries the swimbaits locally if you have one nearby. But if you want the smaller crappie baits you have to order directly from Japan.


----------



## Smitty82

Anyone been fishing out at CJ lately? My hunting season is pretty much over, switching back over to fishing. Looking to see how the bite has been out at CJ?


----------



## stonen12

The fishing has been kinda slow. Few bites here and there but nothing crazy.


----------



## Smitty82

anyone been out to cj the past couple of weeks?


----------



## stonen12

Nope, I should be able to get out in with in a week


----------



## Smitty82

I was going to try and get out there after work one day this week, but we will see.


----------



## Lowell H Turner

the Narrows of Buck Creek by the new Topre plant are good for walleye...


----------



## stonen12

Sounds like I’m hitting the river tonight.


----------



## Smitty82

Hit up CJ for a bit today, caught 1 tiny dink and nothing else. It was nice getting out, beautiful day!


----------



## stonen12

Does anyone keep eater fish from the creek? I was talking to a friend about it and he said that Springfield dumps overflow waste in the water still, which I thought they didn’t anymore, anyone know for sure?


----------



## oncorhynchusmykiss

The city still has over 50 combined sewer overflows that can dump into the creek when we get too much rain. I would recommend that you read the Ohio EPA Sport Fish Consumption Advisory (google it). It should be fine to eat fish from Buck Creek for no more than one meal per week except for perch and sunfish which can be consumed twice per week. Good luck!


----------



## dropthetailgate

I stopped at Davidson stadium and water looked good but the odnr raw sewage bacteria warning sign grossed me out.


----------



## stonen12

I fished the narrows nit even a bite.


----------

